# First time fishing for north Ga Trout



## Dog Hunter (Nov 3, 2016)

Any pointers, needs, ideas, tips or anything?  Going up to Helen area next weekend and would like to take my son (14) fishing. Will be our first attempt at trout or fly fishing.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 3, 2016)

Dog Hunter said:


> Will be our first attempt at trout or fly fishing.



I see a fishless day in your future.  Trout in moving water are very challenging for a beginner.  I would hire a guide to teach you the basics or take some spinning rods and spinners.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 3, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> I see a fishless day in your future.  Trout in moving water are very challenging for a beginner.  I would hire a guide to teach you the basics or take some spinning rods and spinners.



Tried.  They are all booked for the weekend.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 3, 2016)

Dog Hunter said:


> Tried.  They are all booked for the weekend.



Any chance you could attend the NGTO Fall Fling?  It would help you immeasurably.

http://www.georgia-outdoors.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111297


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 3, 2016)

I wish we could.  Have prior plans for this week.  Thanks for the info though.  Sounds like a wonderful opportunity.


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer (Nov 3, 2016)

The fishing in town in Helen may be good. All the tubing is finished and I believe the water temp should be okay by now. The upper toccoa is now in DH and should be fishing good. Just make sure you know the DH rules.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 3, 2016)

TheTroutWhisperer said:


> The fishing in town in Helen may be good. All the tubing is finished and I believe the water temp should be okay by now. The upper toccoa is now in DH and should be fishing good. Just make sure you know the DH rules.



Thanks. Weve read up on it.  Just looking to enjoy, learn, maybe catch a fish or two and leave them for the next group.


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Nov 3, 2016)

Lots of fish in Smith Creek below Unicoi Lake on the DH section.  Water very low but you can catch some fish there.  Easy access.  Have fun.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 4, 2016)

Jimmy Harris said:


> Lots of fish in Smith Creek below Unicoi Lake on the DH section.  Water very low but you can catch some fish there.  Easy access.  Have fun.



Thanks.  That is where we are going to give it our first shot.  Staying close by.  Looking forward to it.  May not get in fish, but can be ensure we will enjoy and have fun trying.  You been since DH started?


----------



## sasmojoe (Nov 4, 2016)

If you plan on fishing smith as mentioned by Jimmy, pick you up some y2k's


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 7, 2016)

sasmojoe said:


> If you plan on fishing smith as mentioned by Jimmy, pick you up some y2k's



This is a fly.. Right?  Color?


----------



## sasmojoe (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes it is a fly, get the one with bead head , color is yellow/peach. Unicoi fly shop should be able to hook you up.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 9, 2016)

sasmojoe said:


> Yes it is a fly, get the one with bead head , color is yellow/peach. Unicoi fly shop should be able to hook you up.



Thanks


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Nov 11, 2016)

Forget fly fishing....too much to learn in a short period of time.

Open face reel.....small spinners or
Crickets.

Good luck


----------



## fishndoc (Nov 11, 2016)

OneCrazyGeek said:


> Forget fly fishing....too much to learn in a short period of time.



While learning to fly cast and catch fish is a lot easier with bream on still water, you can learn how on moving water - just be ready for some tangles, rhododendron snagging, and probably not a lot of fish to hand.

Smith's creek is about as good a place to learn how as you will find. If you can't hook up with someone experienced to go fishing with you, then stop at Unicoi Outfitters and pick up a few soft hackle flies and small wooly buggers.
Just cast (or flip) the fly across and a little downstream, and let it float down and dangle in the current.  You don't even have to set the hook, as the trout will hook themselves.  This is not the most effective way to fly fish for trout, but I think it works best when you are starting out.


----------

